# Adding fruit juice



## MollyinBC (Oct 27, 2018)

I have been making wine kits for 5 years. I have bought white wine kits and a few times a peach or raspberry flavored wine kit. I always add the peach or raspberry to the first fermentation so that the sugar is processed for a dryer wine. 

Could I add a pure fruit juice to my wine kit to get a slight fruit taste and still keep it dry?


----------



## salcoco (Oct 27, 2018)

cant tell for sure if you ae adding it prefermentation or post fermentation. if pre fermentation the yeast will eat all of the sugar available to dryness. abv will be higher. if post fermentation the wine will have a residual sugar level potassium sorbate is required to insure re fermentation does not occur. I would suggest adding prefermentation to retain flavor and end wine dryness.


----------



## meadmaker1 (Oct 27, 2018)

Abv doesnt necessarily go up by adding juice. because of volume added it can actually go lower. Sg of the juice added would need to be higher than original must to raise abv. 
Fermintation can change the flavor or the impact of your juice as well.


----------



## MollyinBC (Oct 27, 2018)

I would add it right at the start. No sugar and no additives. I’ve made a few peach white wine kits adding the peach right at the beginning, it turned out great with a lovely dry peach taste very subtle. I’m just thinking I could add a juice that’s pure 100 percent juice before I add the yeast, for a similar even more subtle taste.


----------



## FTC Wines (Oct 28, 2018)

We made a dry Riesling kit that we added a few pounds of peaches into the primary. It made a wonderful Peach Riesling! We have also substituted juice for water in some kits, with good results. Roy


----------



## Trick (Oct 28, 2018)

use the juice to dilute the concentrate in leur to water to make the same volume. i did my fontana chad in this way with one gal apple juice and then water to topup to 6 gal. too much juice might screw up the acid balance.


----------



## joeswine (Oct 28, 2018)

I would not use fruit juices at all, nothing compares to the addition of fresh fruit to either the primary or secondary.but thats just me.


----------



## MollyinBC (Oct 29, 2018)

So to just get a nice flavour how would I add fruit to the primary? Could I add canned pineapple?


----------



## joeswine (Oct 29, 2018)

Fresh pineapples are usually easy to get all year round.
Next..


----------



## MollyinBC (Oct 29, 2018)

Ok I’ll try that. If I have a wine already going a few days can I still add the pineapple or should I wait until my next one? How many pineapples would you add?

Thank you for all the suggestions! Much appreciated


----------

